

Self-hosted, Enterprise File Sharing and Sync Platform - kansas
http://www.tonido.com/blog/index.php/2013/08/26/launching-tonido-filecloud-3-0-enterprise-file-sharing-sync-and-mobile-access-made-easy/

======
miomyosky
What kind of enterprises use this solution? I would think Dropbox/Google Drive
are much more easier to setup and use by employees?

~~~
tteam
Mainly for enterprises who want to keep control over data and IP assets. You
will be surprised to know how many enterprises need a solution like this.

------
iahrussell
Was looking for a private file hosting solution. Will check this out. Any
other alternatives?

